
Great Set of Sequence Diagrams Explaining HTTP over TCP/IP - sh1mmer
http://www.eventhelix.com/realtimemantra/networking/
======
mark_l_watson
The diagrams are informative and makes me appreciate the fact that I don't
usually need to worry about UDP and TCP/IP low level things anymore (different
in the 1980s, at least for the work I did back then).

BTW, a comment on UML sequence diagrams: I used to be a proponent of UML (Paul
Harmon and I wrote a UML book together in ancient history) but sequence
diagrams are the only type of UML diagram that I use anymore in my work: the
most bang for the buck, communication wise.

------
there
i was expecting something about the tcp/ip illustrated volumes. i wish more
people would read those.

~~~
sh1mmer
I was looking for something on TCP/IP and this was the best I could find
online:

a) with diagrams b) that weren't ascii

~~~
glymor
_b) that weren't ascii_

On the other hand PDF's don't let you extract structured information without
effectively reverse OCR'ing it.

For example Alan Kay's _Steps Toward the Reinvention of Programming_ project
generates it's TCP/IP stack from the ascii art in RFC 791:

[http://www.moserware.com/2008/04/towards-moores-law-
software...](http://www.moserware.com/2008/04/towards-moores-law-software-
part-3-of-3.html)

~~~
sh1mmer
Header diagrams work just fine in ascii sequence diagrams, not so much.

~~~
glymor
They could release the original file formats in addition to the pdf. This is
like a picture of a thing; it seems like you could get at it but you can't.

------
sumeeta
The web caching diagrams were super informative.

